# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Pan Xi Restaurant  - Nhà hàng Trung Quốc

## thuydn

> *Pan Xi Restaurant*
> *Địa chỉ: Số 151 Long Jin Xi Road, thành phố Quảng Châu, 151 Tây Longjin, Trung Quốc*


Nhà hàng Panxi nằm ở gần Vườn Thực phẩm Quảng Châu, tiếp giáp với hồ Liwan, đại diện cho các nhà hàng lớn nhất ở Trung Quốc. Bao gồm khoảng 12.000 mét vuông, nó kết  hợp các đặc tính của một sân Lĩnh Nam với bản chất của nghệ thuật Deco.  Khi bước vào sân, bạn có thể được chào đón với cây đa cũ, khóc liễu,  chim hót líu lo, hoa thơm, cửa màn hình màu





Ngoài ra còn có nhiều mái hiên tuyệt đẹp  và gian hàng, gạch màu xanh lá cây và bức tường màu đỏ, tháp và phòng  sân thượng, và bộ sưu tập cuộn dây. 
Các phong cách kiến trúc độc đáo và  nghệ thuật vườn của nhà hàng đã thu hút nhiều du khách bao gồm cả Thủ  tướng Anh Edward Heath, Tổng thư ký Liên Hiệp Quốc Kurt Waldheim, và  Tổng thống Hoa Kỳ George Bush. Nhà hàng cũng nổi tiếng với món ăn đặc  sản và nhiều món khác như: thịt gà trắng cắt.
 Sự nổi tiếng nhất là bánh  ngọt của nó giống như tôm tươi, bánh bao, Yến Dasheen, nước Chestnut  Bánh, và có vị giòn Ba Rolls.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

